# Not Sure How To Title This



## carouselsilver (Mar 3, 2022)

I wasn't sure how to title it, because I didn't want to come across as being overly negative! But anyway, last night we ventured into Manhattan to see a Broadway show; Phantom of the Opera. I had first seen it back in 1996, and had thoroughly enjoyed it. So we decided to use one of hubby's vacation days and go. It was a two hour drive, and the play was for two and a half hours. We also had to pay tolls and rent a space in the parking garage. So this was a special occasion indeed.

There were the usual announcement about cell phone usage, not taking pictures of the performance, and not eating in the theater, etc. We turned off our phones and prepared to enjoy the show. After about ten minutes, we started seeing distracting flashes of light from different parts of the theater; people who just couldn't stay off their freaking phones during the performance. Then somebody started eating something from a rattly bag. We were really annoyed; those tickets hadn't come cheap, and here people were acting like they were in their own living rooms! I complained to one of the managers, and they offered us more expensive seats near the front of the theater; the ones which had been way out of our league. Pleased, we moved to those seats during intermission and relaxed. Two women in front of us were busily using their phones, even when the lights went down. The constant flashing and flickering drew the attention of a manager who came over and told them that they should turn their phones off. 

I guess my point is that nothing is special anymore. Used to be that going to the theater was a wonderful escape from the everyday world, and for a short while, you could soar away into a fantasy world. Not today! People have to photograph every blessed thing and send the pictures to everyone they know, missing out on the moment. Or just sit there going through files or photos instead of watching the performance. I didn't allow this to spoil my enjoyment, but it really made a sad picture of what people have come to.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 4, 2022)

That is too bad. I remember that one year, during a performance of Gypsy (I think, I didn't see it just read about it) Patti LaPone stopped the show during her number to tell the audience to stop taking pictures. Then told the usher to take the people out. After they were out she began the song again. 

People are so rude and have no consideration of others.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

I heartily agree with you. As someone who enjoys taking photos using my phone, I obey all rules about it's usage in theatres etc.. and equally I stopped going to the Cinema partly  because of the noise people make, eating, chatting.. not caring that they're spoiling it for other people...


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2022)

The minute cell phones became popular, I predicted these problems, along with others, like more traffic deaths.
I had a first date 15 years ago.  I took her to a nice restaurant.  She answered her phone & chatted with friends several times during dinner.
When I didn't call her for a couple of weeks, she called & asked, "Why haven't you called me? I thought we were getting along great."
I said, "You're not only rude, you're also stupid."
I didn't have a cell phone until a couple of months ago & only then because a friend got me one.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 4, 2022)

It is a sad thing when people don't trust their brains to record experiences better than any cell phone will. Some of my fondest memories were not photographed at all!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Not Sure How To Title This


How about:  "People in public being self absorbed and rude".


----------



## Jules (Mar 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I guess my point is that nothing is special anymore.


These self-centred folks think that they’re special and no one around is worthy of respect.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2022)

Have not been to live theatre since the start of Covid, but previously have not seen any breaking of the rules in regard to cellphone use during performances. That would make me very angry!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I wasn't sure how to title it, because I didn't want to come across as being overly negative! But anyway, last night we ventured into Manhattan to see a Broadway show; Phantom of the Opera. I had first seen it back in 1996, and had thoroughly enjoyed it. So we decided to use one of hubby's vacation days and go. It was a two hour drive, and the play was for two and a half hours. We also had to pay tolls and rent a space in the parking garage. So this was a special occasion indeed.
> 
> There were the usual announcement about cell phone usage, not taking pictures of the performance, and not eating in the theater, etc. We turned off our phones and prepared to enjoy the show. After about ten minutes, we started seeing distracting flashes of light from different parts of the theater; people who just couldn't stay off their freaking phones during the performance. Then somebody started eating something from a rattly bag. We were really annoyed; those tickets hadn't come cheap, and here people were acting like they were in their own living rooms! I complained to one of the managers, and they offered us more expensive seats near the front of the theater; the ones which had been way out of our league. Pleased, we moved to those seats during intermission and relaxed. Two women in front of us were busily using their phones, even when the lights went down. The constant flashing and flickering drew the attention of a manager who came over and told them that they should turn their phones off.
> 
> I guess my point is that nothing is special anymore. Used to be that going to the theater was a wonderful escape from the everyday world, and for a short while, you could soar away into a fantasy world. Not today! People have to photograph every blessed thing and send the pictures to everyone they know, missing out on the moment. Or just sit there going through files or photos instead of watching the performance. I didn't allow this to spoil my enjoyment, but it really made a sad picture of what people have come to.


*This is infuriating!* I'm sorry you had to endure this selfish ignorance from such rude people at a special event. I'm glad you didn't let them spoil your enjoyment.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 4, 2022)

I am happy to be so validated! I was frustrated with the selfish behavior, but had fun after the show by fantasizing about weird punishments I would devise for these people. My fave was a computer program that would locate the position of the active phone and a long, wooden pole with a knob on it would descend and rap the offender smartly on the head... 

Really, I think that the theater personnel should be a bit more firm about consequences to those who would spoil the show for others! They should be escorted to the lobby and made to wait for the intermission before they can reenter. That would make them think twice about it!


----------



## Jules (Mar 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Really, I think that the theater personnel should be a bit more firm about consequences to those who would spoil the show for others! They should be escorted to the lobby and made to wait for the intermission before they can reenter. That would make them think twice about it!


Seems reasonable to me.  There are no consequences so rude people do whatever they want.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I am happy to be so validated! I was frustrated with the selfish behavior, but had fun after the show by fantasizing about weird punishments I would devise for these people. My fave was a computer program that would locate the position of the active phone and a long, wooden pole with a knob on it would descend and rap the offender smartly on the head...
> 
> Really, I think that the theater personnel should be a bit more firm about consequences to those who would spoil the show for others! They should be escorted to the lobby and made to wait for the intermission before they can reenter. That would make them think twice about it!


I agree that the rules must be very strongly stated, and theatre personnel carry through. They have to show the audience they are serious. 

There should be an App that can automatically turn off cellphones in the theatre.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 4, 2022)

IMO it's just typical behavior in today's world. My Pop used to call it the "hooray for me and to heck with you" attitude. It's always been here it is just a lot more prevalent today. For me it is just another reason to live out in the woods.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 4, 2022)

oldpop said:


> IMO it's just typical behavior in today's world. My Pop used to call it the "hooray for me and to heck with you" attitude. It's always been here it is just a lot more prevalent today. For me it is just another reason to live out in the woods.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 4, 2022)

An interesting read: https://blogs.berkeley.edu/2015/09/09/cell-phone-etiquette/


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Jules said:


> These self-centred folks think that they’re special and no one around is worthy of respect.


I believe that people do not all know about respect, that word 
Parents it seems did not teach it.
At least the offspring did not treat it as breathing in and out
A daily means of practice I feel is the cause among other reasons, that no one can do this as if the lack of it is to blame
I  too am guilty of this for not too many have shown me any respect that I feel I do deserve.
It's alien to respect your parents no matter the concern of situations.
Not voicing this over any who do show respect for their parents etc.
This is meant for the ones who could care less. Why not to be taken seriously to be respectful shows up more often than not


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2022)

I remember a few times in the past several years going to the movies after having dinner out only to have the people next to me chomping on taco chips in cheese sauce and even hot dogs. 
I would expect the smell of pop corn or candy but after having a nice dinner out the smell of that type of food really turned my stomach.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 24, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember a few times in the past several years going to the movies after having dinner out only to have the people next to me chomping on taco chips in cheese sauce and even hot dogs.
> I would expect the smell of pop corn or candy but after having a nice dinner out the smell of that type of food really turned my stomach.


It would have turned my stomach, too. 

As for the theater, I wish I had a device that could kill cell phone signals until the person left the theater.Or even more fun, when they go to use their phone, a pop up screen displaying an emoticon wagging a finger, and saying "Now, that's not polite!" or something like that.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> It would have turned my stomach, too.
> 
> As for the theater, I wish I had a device that could kill cell phone signals until the person left the theater.Or even more fun, when they go to use their phone, a pop up screen displaying an emoticon wagging a finger, and saying "Now, that's not polite!" or something like that.


A emoticon on their screen wouldn't help.  They already know they're being rude; they don't care.  No emoticon will change that.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> A emoticon on their screen wouldn't help.  They already know they're being rude; they don't care.  No emoticon will change that.


Ah, but this emoticon would stop their phones from working. Muhahaha!


----------



## mrstime (Mar 24, 2022)

I am amazed by how many people can't go 10 minutes without checking their phones. People in restaurants sit and play with their phones, even when they are with someone. Makes me wonder if someday far in the future people stop being able to talk at all. The cell phone I have no longer has minutes, it resides in the basket of  my mobility scooter, so if we ever have a serious problem while out on our scooters I can call 911. Even if I wanted to use it as a phone I wouldn't take it out of the house, when I am out I sure wouldn't want to be bothered by the phone!


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry you went through this, @carouselsilver! I can just imagine how terrible it must have been for you. 

I never liked it when I was with people who kept looking at their cell phones. It's so rude! There's a rule in my house that at the dinner table there are no cell phones. Period. I don't use them. I only have one for emergency uses. 

I remember years ago, when I was in college and had to attend concerts for one of my classes. I took my younger sister with me to a concert, and we had seats right at the front. Well, she had a coughing fit and I still remember the soloist who was from some European country glaring down at her and giving her a bad look. She was disrupting his playing, so we left. I felt awful for him, but also for my sister.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2022)

www.perfectjammer.com/jammer-for-cinema-and-theater.html

www.bvsystems.com/keeping-moviegoers-off-phones-just-got-serious/

www.arstechnica.com/uncategorized/2005/12/5802-2/

www.jammer-shop.com/cell-phone-jammers.html

www.cinematreasures.org/blog/2005/12/19/no-cell-phone-signals-in-theaters

www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/04/why-movie-theaters-should-ban-cellphones/478287/

www.nytimes.com/2015/07/11/theater/theaters-struggle-with-patrons-phone-use-during-shows.html

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/blocking-cell-phone-reception-in-a-movie-theater.2162395/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone_jammer





















www.nytimes.com/2014/01/14/us/florida-man-is-shot-to-death-for-texting-during-movie-previews.html

www.winknews.com/2022/02/25/retired-officer-says-he-had-no-choice-in-florida-movie-theater-killing/

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wife-flor...er-shooting-victims-texting/story?id=45631421

www.tampabay.com/news/crime/2022/02/07/curtis-reeves-trial-all-you-need-to-know-about-the-pasco-theater-shooting/

www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/feb/26/florida-jury-acquits-ex-police-officer-cinema-phone-popcorn-murder


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 25, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Sorry you went through this, @carouselsilver! I can just imagine how terrible it must have been for you.
> 
> I never liked it when I was with people who kept looking at their cell phones. It's so rude! There's a rule in my house that at the dinner table there are no cell phones. Period. I don't use them. I only have one for emergency uses.
> 
> I remember years ago, when I was in college and had to attend concerts for one of my classes. I took my younger sister with me to a concert, and we had seats right at the front. Well, she had a coughing fit and I still remember the soloist who was from some European country glaring down at her and giving her a bad look. She was disrupting his playing, so we left. I felt awful for him, but also for my sister.


Yes, that must have been awkward for you both! A similar thing happened to me in college. Students had their tape recorders going (this was pre-smart phones) and the instructor was lecturing. Suddenly I had a coughing fit. I could hear multiple clicking sounds as everyone paused their tape recorders and looked at me in disgust.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 25, 2022)

In addition to better seats, management should have ejected these people.  I've seen folks thrown out of theaters for less.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 25, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> In addition to better seats, management should have ejected these people.  I've seen folks thrown out of theaters for less.


I agree. We didn't pay to watch people with their lame telephone behavior.


----------

